# Bay condition's needed



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

I NEED to fish tomorrow. My wife has a very low tolerance to rough. I am considering trolling in the bay with her on Monday. Monday seems like it will be like SAT and SUN. How was it out there this weekend? She can handle a little chopy but no more. Can someone let me know how it was.


----------



## FishVan (Oct 6, 2007)

It was slightly blown out ALL weekend long. I wanted to go out for just a ride with my daughter, but she gets sick easily and all I got is a 16' cape.:sick The wind is persistently out of the NE right now. If you catch it later in the morning/early in the afternoon, you may luck out when the wind shifts and it may lay down a bit.


----------



## bigfish (Oct 1, 2007)

I was out Sunday at daybreak and it was a little messy. It laid down nicely after noon, though.


----------

